# Support Group in The Dallas Area?



## Donhamblin (Jul 23, 2003)

Does anyone know of a support group in the Dallas, Texas area? I need some help...


----------



## FrazzledFerret (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi. I don't know of one, but I would be very interested in whether you get any helpful replies. I live in Frisco and recently learned I have IBS -- a relief to know what it is, but a challenge to cope with nevertheless.Let me know if you find any evidence of a Dallas-area support group. Good Luck to you.


----------

